# When did the exports from Lake Victoria stop?



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

I've got some Species 44 fry I'm selling off. One buyer wants to know what generation they were. 
I have no idea,but it got me wondering about it. 
How many generations could have reproduced since the time the last WC species 44 were taken from Lake Victoria?

I'm mostly into Lake Tanganyika fish.These 44's and my Flamebacks are my first Victorians.
Only been in the hobby for maybe 4 years now.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Ed_209 said:


> One buyer wants to know what generation they were.


I think that buyer knows a lot less about Victorians than you do.

I'll take a guess and say mid 1990's for the sp 44

Kevin


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

So maybe 14 years. I found on another forum,the author mentioned his sp44 spawn at 10 months after they were spit. I guess it's possible they could be about 14 generations tank raised.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

tell him they are f1 and raise the price...... LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yes they are arround the 15 th or 18 th generation tank raised.
xris


----------

